# dryscape



## The-Wu (Jul 2, 2009)

waiting for my aquaterra background to arrive... and i cant stand looking at my empty tank so i went ahead and planned out the wood/rockwork for now.. so here's something to look at =)

picture it with a 3d background and black sand... and a colony of dubs... =)


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Aquaterra?! I'm jealous.. :drooling:

I'd like to see it when its done... Whats the tank size?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks nice so far......put in the background and fill her up i wanna see the background 8)


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm trying to imagine and think it will look good lol what background are you getting?

I'm also in the process of putting a backround in a new tank. Look forward to seeing how this imagination turns into a reality. :thumb: Good luck!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I really like it...

how long did you boil those pieces of wood to keep them from turning the water tea colored?


----------



## The-Wu (Jul 2, 2009)

i've boiled some pieces more than 5 times and it's still leeaching a light tea color. a lot less but still some.. Im still waiting for the background to be delivered so i'll boil them a few more times and see if it's down to a acceptable level.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Since your waiting on the background... ya might as well...


----------



## The-Wu (Jul 2, 2009)

Got the background =)

trimmed it, cut it, drilled it, siliconed it, now more waiting until it cures before i can set up the rest...

CANT WAIT


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

very nice! :dancing:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

personally I dont like the wood/stone layout, its too contrived.

I would aim for a more random collection, I would also consider adding some open space in the middle.


----------



## The-Wu (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all,

just updating this thread with latest aquascape (now no longer dry) just didnt want to leave this thread hanging :lol:

I'll be updating the rest of the tank shots in this thread, especially after i get the fish n all =)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=198569&highlight=

I ended up NOT using any of the drift wood, even after boiling it for 10 + times it was still leaching tannins, i don't want a tea colored tank. Also as someone said the wood will soften and lower pH which is not as ideal for a troph setup. So ended up going out to get some rocks!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! =D>


----------

